# What's your favorite NEW story hour?



## Enkhidu (May 2, 2005)

Piratecat, Sepulchrave, Destan, Sagiro - long time readers of the story hour forum know these names all too well. They're like the anchor stores in the SH Mall (as for who's Sears and Who's Macy's, I don't know!), and when they update the crowds will come to read. But what about smaller story hours, the ones with less floor space and not as much signage? Well here's your chance to pimp your favorite!

Here's the guidelines:

1. Pimp current and less trafficked story hours - for the purposes of this thread, let's make the cut at regularly updated threads with no more than 10K views.

2. Pimp someone _else's_ story hour, not your own. This should be a chance for readers to spread the good word to other readers. Besides, pimping your own SH is as easy as putting it in a signature. 

So let the pimping begin!


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2005)

Well, I keep a selection of really good story hours in my sig.  Some well known, some not. But for the purposes of this thread:

Star Wars - Heroes of Another Kind - A very unique story, IMO, and VERY under-read.  Even if you're not a big fan of Star Wars, you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (May 2, 2005)

Mortepierre's To Find a King 

Elegantly written and unique take on the generic PHB cleric.   


Jon Potter's The Realms of Enlightenment: The Grey Companions 

Integrates a lot of different soucres and 3rd party books.


----------



## Dakkareth (May 2, 2005)

I count Shemeska's as a 'new' SH, but that 'loth gets more attention than your guidelines allow, so I'm not advertising it here ... 

But it will be nice to see recommendations for new SHs to read


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 2, 2005)

Hello all.

Well, having just re-emerged onto the boards I'm reading...

The Heroes of Icemist
Loved Small Beginnings, so this is progression for me! Great to have something familiar to come back to. Great writing, well fleshed out characters and crazy little details. 

The Blade of Phoee
I glanced at this one, then was quickly hooked by the world idea. Very nice. Great epic potential...

Shemmy's planescape Storyhour 2
Well, this is my first foray into Shemmy's worlds, and well, the Kyton sold it to me and then the Mindflayer made me invest. Definately one I'm keeping track of. Nice writing also!


Well, that's it as so far - looking for more though.

Spider


----------



## Mortepierre (May 2, 2005)

If we're talking about the new 'rising stars' (through the pages of this board  ), then I would go with:

The Happenings of Lucifus Cray, the background of a most intriguing Alienist

We were like gods once, a WWII SH with the most funny bot you'll ever meet

Seravin's Tales of the Night Below. If you have never played through that fantastic (2E) boxed set, now is your chance to get a look at it.. from the inside out!  

Alea Iacta, a 'historical' SH set in ancient Rome. Mandatory reading to any fan of the old (2E) HR series. Heck, mandatory reading to anyone!

and, last but not least, Pogre's Zandyrium SH. Fast, furious and funny


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 2, 2005)

I've got a few I like to read that I'd highly recommend to others:
Carpedavid's Land of the Crane - I wish he'd started this SH earlier, I've found so many things I wish I had included in my own campaign.

Rel's the Quests of Samantha the Red - This one is just plain too cute.  Frequent updates on everyone's favorite little fighter (or is she a barbarian?  Do small children automatically get ranks in barbarian? )

Finally, Q-Ship by Capellan.  I know it technically has 13k views, but goshdarnit, its that good!


----------



## hbarsquared (May 2, 2005)

Although not updated often, necessarily, it is updated regularly.  If you have had any experience with the MIDNIGHT campaign setting, I would suggest Of Fey and Shadow.  Very well written, great descriptive scenes, and it really gives you a feel for the darkness of the setting.


----------



## el-remmen (May 3, 2005)

Mine is carpedavid's Land of the Crane storyhour.

I have fallen behind, but hope to catch up soon.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (May 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, I keep a selection of really good story hours in my sig.




Um... said the person w/o a sig that I can see  (I wanna see those suggestions)


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

Okies.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 3, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> ...Finally, Q-Ship by Capellan.  I know it technically has 13k views, but goshdarnit, its that good!




Here's one of Capellan's that fits within the guidelines: The Forge of F.U.. An irreverant look at the adventure path.


----------



## Cedious (May 3, 2005)

The only story hour i read on a regular basis is my dm's story hour....
i just find it hard to read a SH all at once to get caught up with it.... mainly because i have no computer at home just at work *cries*

but heres my DM's SH http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105247
and thankyou for your posts everyone it has given me some direction on who's SH i should start reading


----------



## Brain (May 3, 2005)

The ones that I have characters in are my favorites.  They are in my sig (of sound mind the halfling way and great conflicts).  The Jester has been updating extremely frequently lately and does a great job of capturing the feel of his campaigns.


----------



## Shemeska (May 3, 2005)

*Dressed all in pink in a crowd of tuxedos*

Crappo, I missed the don't pimp own SH notice... werp.

Rel's storyhour of Samantha the Red is both awesome and darling at the same time.   

And there's nothing below this point...


Spoiler



First off thank you to those who mentioned my stuff, and let me say that in the future yugoloth hegemony, you'll be made into living petitioner wall art last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My 2nd campaign has a storyhour of its own that picks up a hundred fifty years after the first storyhour, but it doesn't contain any spoilers and I'll try to keep it that way as long as possible.

The 1st one, though relatively 'new' sort of breaks, spindles, punctures and folds that upper limit of views, however #2 doesn't. *wink*

#1 = lower planar politics, fiendish intrigue, a yugoloth civil war, power struggles within Sigil, and a Xaositect tiefling named Nisha, who, while never intended to be more than a bit NPC, ended up being adored by everyone involved. Very dark at times, possibly fraying Erik's Gramma's nerves at points too.

#2 = not quite as dark yet and collecting a group of much less good PCs together. Starts off with kytons and possibly mindflayers as has already been said. Throw in the sacking of Tunarath, a monologue by the Guardian of the Dead Gods, and intrigue amidst the cubes of Acheron and you've got the start of another sprawling little campaign.


----------



## pogre (May 3, 2005)

I think a couple of authors who update regularly deserve a read :
Herreman the Wise's Story Hour 

Other story hours like mortepierre's  and EternalNewbie's Alqarin  are well worth a read.

There are others that are fun or interesting, but these are all well written and well worth anyone's time. I honestly read almost every story hour that crops up on a regular basis. 

Amazingly, 4 new story hours are coming out of little old Champaign County Illinois:
The Celestial Empire by Emperor Valerian.

Don't laugh...it's coming by Hairy Minotaur.

The Waterdeep Adventures or Kobold Soup is good eatin!  by spacehulkster.

and mine.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 3, 2005)

This one is excellent and needs to be updated.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101772


----------



## Micah (May 3, 2005)

PhoenixAsh's Adventure in the Open Skies 

I think it's very well written, although I'm heavily biased. An Eberron setting (high-magic) with the adventurers crewing on an airship. 

Battles, comedy, intrigue, and a singing dancing wizard who's asking for trouble.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2005)

I second the Eberron Skyship one. Very fun read. 

Ankh-Mopork Guard's SH is also a good one. 

And there was this one guy named Wulf, he had an okay one.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 3, 2005)

By the way, if you decide to pick up a new story hour because of this thread, make sure you drop a comment or two in for the author. While most people here write primarily for themselves, I don't think any of them will turn away constructive criticism, a pat on the back, or simply an "atta boy!"


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

I'll second that.  It's a good morale boost for SH authors to have actual feedback instead of a simple increase in views.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (May 3, 2005)

*Another excellent one*

Just bumped this one too.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=92926

Yes, I'm well aware that neither of the story hours I posted are updated currently.

But I wish they would be


----------



## Roudi (May 3, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Peterson's Border Wars: an introduction to the Mycab Sector.  It's got just the right mix of sci-fi, mystery, and humour.  Even though it's very early in it's course, I think it's worth checking out.


----------



## hbarsquared (May 5, 2005)

Man, the recommendation thread for new story hours has been relegated to the second page.  Any more friendly pimping, out there?


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2005)

Well, I really enjoy a number of 'lesser lights', including Droid101's thread, Rel's Tales of Samantha the Red, Buttercup's short-lived (still hoping for more!) SH, Q-Ship and the advance of the Doomed Legion (or whatever that new one I found last night is called).


----------



## Funeris (May 5, 2005)

Well, I also enjoy a number of SHs, many of which have been named here.  So I'll suggest one that hasn't:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130292.  This is Spider_Jerusalem's new SH.  His writing and characters lured me in, so now I'm anxiously awaiting an update.

That goes for you other SH authors as well.  Yes, yes I'm looking at you Shemmy, Herreman, Rel, etc. etc. etc. ...............


----------



## carpedavid (May 5, 2005)

Of the story hours that fit the criteria here, I've recently started reading Emperor Valerian's:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100625

He's got a very nifty and flavorful oriental campaign world which I'm sure I'll be stealing ideas from eventually.

The thing that I've recently realized, though, is that I probably wouldn't have started to read it if he hadn't posted comments in mine. That's not a comment on quality or anything - I just probably wouldn't have noticed. So, the best way to get others to read your story hour may simply be to read theirs.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2005)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> The thing that I've recently realized, though, is that I probably wouldn't have started to read it if he hadn't posted comments in mine. That's not a comment on quality or anything - I just probably wouldn't have noticed. So, the best way to get others to read your story hour may simply be to read theirs.




Absolutely true, this is how I got into Droid101's SH as well.


----------



## Enkhidu (May 5, 2005)

Very good point - story hour exchange is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Old One (May 5, 2005)

My new favorite SH is the mini-SH Henry is writing about the exploits of his bold band during the 1-shot Grim Tales/BCCS Hybrid we ran at NC Game Day VII.  But I might be a wee bit biased !

*FADED GLORY: Black Eyes of the Demon Scorpion*

~ OO

PS - I have started reading the new "Small Beginnings" SH...which means I am going to have to go back and read the original.  Sigh.  And I have my own to update...too many SHs...not enough time !


----------



## Tony Vargas (May 5, 2005)

*Rip*

Unfortunately my favorite new SH - Keep on the Boarderlands: the Heroes Three (point five) - died due to DM/player conflict.  Sad.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 5, 2005)

I can't tell from the rules> Is Viridity and Saizhan against the rules of this thread?


----------



## Enkhidu (May 5, 2005)

By letter? No. By spirit? Yes, you rules lawyer!

But if you hadn't done it, I would have.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

So far, I'm groovin' on Henry's new SH...  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130925

BTW, Enk, since you're all about reading other blood's SH's, how's about scopin' da' sig?


----------



## Old One (May 5, 2005)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> By letter? No. By spirit? Yes, you rules lawyer!
> 
> But if you hadn't done it, I would have.




*TEMP THREAD HIJACK:* OK, Enk...I just started reading the original Small Beginnings SH...how is it that I never got hooked on this?!?  Fine work!

I have stopped reading the new one until I can finish the old one (hehe...get it, old one?).  It is eerie how similar our first couple of sessions were...rats 'n pits !

Good stuff...

~ OO


----------



## Meds (May 5, 2005)

Alea Iacta, Samantha the Red and others already listed above. I don't think this one's been mentioned yet though:
Arcanis: Gonnes, Sons, and Treasure Runs
I find the writing compelling -- the storylines are strong and the relationships between the stuffy legionnaire Quintus and the other characters are fun.  Unfortunately it looks like it's on a temporary hiatus.


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2005)

A little love for the writers of Star Wars Story Hours:

Angcuru's right - Heroes of Another Kind is must-read. The updates are long, strong, and frequent.

Get some of this, too: Chasing the Stars. Not just bias to pimp a fellow Oregonian, this guy can write. So let him know.


----------



## Knightfall (May 19, 2005)

Ashy's "The Misfits"

Link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130099


----------



## trexmaster (May 19, 2005)

I'll limit my choices to 3, because otherwise I'll end up listing way too many SHs.

First is my most favorite. The characters are great and attaching, there's a lot of action, romance, some intrigue, it's well written and VERY frequently updated. It's so good that I'm as hooked on it as when I first discovered Sep's SHs. I'm speeking of AMG's (Ankh-Morpork Guard) SH : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103464&page=1

Second is a SH by Angel of Adventure : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=127881
It's a D&D epic campaign. It only has a few installments yet, so catching up isn't too hard (not as much as AMG's 217 updates SH), it's well written and the beginning is mysterious enough that I want to know what'll be going on next, so I'll check it regularly, waiting for the update.

And last is a SH that I discovered today. It's written by Ragboy and takes place in Eberron. It only has one installment so it's really a new one, but as for the other two, it's good enough that I want to know what's going on next. Here's the link : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132664


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ashy's "The Misfits"
> 
> Link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130099




Thanks, Knightfall!  I'm honored!!


----------

